# Child proof camper door



## billyj

Has anyone added or modified anything to child proof the main door of your camper? I am always afraid our kid, or other kids staying in there may try to get out when we are sleeping. I know you can lock it, but you know kids, they figure out how that workds before us adults can. :scratchhead:


----------



## kiteri

Have you considered trying these? :

Bell and Howell Alarm Wireless Alarm System

If you mount it to the top of the door, and the child opens the door, it will break the magnet and sound a VERY loud alarm!

It would at least wake you up if the door opened either way... someone trying to get out or someone trying to get in!


----------



## l2l

I simply used a latch sytem hi enough where my kid cant reach it, its a simple push through latch and to be honest it was more for the dog so she would not push the screen door open but it doubles up as a safety latch as well...


----------



## ctfortner

I have actually used these at home, on the windows that werent alarm enabled. I have everything on the alarm now, but didnt at first. They worked well for that, and they are annoyingly loud, which is what you want


----------



## Dash D

This place has a ton of safely locks and latches, I am sure you could work with a number of them to fit your camper door.

KidSafe Child Safety Products, Kitchen Safety


----------

